# I Think I Made Someone's Weekend...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

One of my dearest friends, Helen, has two daughters and their father passed away very unexpectedly about 2 years ago. The oldest daughter, Anna, loves to fish and I have taken her fishing a few times and even though she is only 12, she has taken to fishing unlike anyone I have seen. I called her mother earlier in the week and told her I was planning a very early trip for today and if she thought Anna would like to go. Of course she wanted to go.

Last night my wife bought pizza and I bought $78 worth of lures, bait and new mono. Anna and my wife tore up the pizza last night but only one of them made it out in the garage to help me spool new line, tie lures, and get everything ready for a 4:30am departure. She set her alarm for 4am I figured she would be hard to get up. When I went into the spare room at 4:01am to wake her up she was packing her boat bag and ready to go.

Little Anna helped drive the boat, rig cigar minnows on Dusters and set lines like she had been doing this for years. We boated two fish by 10am and she caught both. I think she had a great time and even helped unload, wash the boat and flush the motor.

Hope you enjoyed the report.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya think????? She has a hero and we all know who it is.... Her smile says it all....


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

that is awesome. You have some good karma coming your way.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like it wont be long until shes Captain Anna!!! Great Job! UGLY


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think you made her weekend, I think you have made her life. She will remember fishing trips with you for the rest of her life.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Very very very cool.

Later on, no one will care what car you drove or how big your house was. 

This is the thing that lives on. :thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice story and good on you for helping out..


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

How great is that. Rememberance's forever.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool story. Sounds like she gets up easier in the morning to go fishing than I do. I usually hit snooze once or twice.


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

You are the Man. She will remember today forever


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good for you taking the young lady. My 11 year old granddaughter started Dive lessons yesterday at Dive Pros. Can't wait to get her in the water.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Oh hell yeah, damn don't tell everyone she cleans the boat. You might lose her!!!!!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

great job! We all need to do more things like this!


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Great thing you did!!! Every year when I kinda get burned out on fishing or in a slump I take neice's and nephews fishing and it reminds me how extremly blessed I am to live and fish in this area. Love to see kids eyes and excitement when hooked up and catch a fish. Again Great Job!! AU


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Salty Daze said:


> great job! We all need to do more things like this!


^^^this^^^


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I love that last pic man!!! Priceless


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Anna and her little sister eating the catch of the day...


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

SWEET! Fish on, girl!


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Great post,and great job in taking her with... I think the "hero" post is spot on


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

My dads gone now but Ive never forgot what it meant when he took me fishing
and she wont either.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Its always a blast watching the young-ins catch fish. Way to go!!!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a lot to be said about a man as eager and willing to help those who are at a loss. We sometimes forget the purpose of our sport, due to our clamoring for our own bigger fish, better gear, and status as a fisherman. We should all seek the opportunity, like this, to reach out to those who need to smile, need a stand-in "Dad", or just want to learn. Devinsdad, you certainly are a hero, to yet another child. This should be the mindset of all fisherman, as it is a wholesome, and cherished sport. I'd wager, there isn't much out there that will tarnish, her memory of this day, nor the honor of a true fisherman's heart. Thank you for doing all you do. YRM


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> There is a lot to be said about a man as eager and willing to help those who are at a loss. We sometimes forget the purpose of our sport, due to our clamoring for our own bigger fish, better gear, and status as a fisherman. We should all seek the opportunity, like this, to reach out to those who need to smile, need a stand-in "Dad", or just want to learn. Devinsdad, you certainly are a hero, to yet another child. This should be the mindset of all fisherman, as it is a wholesome, and cherished sport. I'd wager, there isn't much out there that will tarnish, her memory of this day, nor the honor of a true fisherman's heart. Thank you for doing all you do. YRM


This^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

What a great thing you did!! Very heartwarming story. We all need stuff like this in our lives 👍🎣


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank all of you for your kind words. I have been blessed by the friendship I have with Anna, her little sister and her mother. (Who is a looker and single by the way...) I believe I had as much fun if not more than Anna just by watching her have such a good time.

Even my wife was excited about the big Spanish Anna caught and she rarely gets excited about anything that has to do with fishing.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That is awesome man !!! Good job!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! What a great story!


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Great report! I'm sure she'll never forget it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*You are creating a very skilled angler. Great job. I wish any of my kids would put in the real work involved with fishing. I think they think all you have to do is wake up get on the boat , cast and then get off the boat. Then ask when are we eating as I try to finish cleaning the fish , lol. Little turds!*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A Navy message to you would say "BZ" (Bravo Zulu).


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

pilotkal said:


> My dads gone now but Ive never forgot what it meant when he took me fishing
> and she wont either.


Yea almost brought tears to my eyes. Just reminds me of the Man that tought me it ins and outs of fishing when I was little. He was my cousins grandfather and would only take me cause I wouldnt get seasick on Lake Erie. Thanks for taking the time out for the kids. Also Thank you Mr. Beach for taking me fishing all of those years. You were the man.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

You’re lucky to have her in your life and she’s lucky to have you. She’s going to grow up to be one heck of a fisher lady.


----------

